# My African Grey



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

her names Georgia and shes 2 years old the 27th of this month.
i thought i would post some pictures of her, one photo she has climbed onto my smoke alarm, i had to get her straight down cause it looks like she was going to press the button lol.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

and some more photos!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)




----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Nice to see an AG in good condition


Thankyou!
we bought her from this man in leicester who was selling her he could no longer look after her he was ill & had one of them machines to help him breathe, his son didnt bother to help with her, and her cage was a mess looked like it hadnt been cleaned in months, her feet was dirty and she hardly had any toys.

But ive had her for about 10 months, and she loves it here. she spoilt for choose with toys and comes out every day for hours, she has her seed fruit & veg 

a few stories ive heard about they dont get looked after properly & they start to feather pluck


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

shes gorgeous i have 3 , one came from a home where he was locked in a small cage for 5 years - very nervous at one time now very confident turn ur back and theyre up to something lol


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

petzplazaUK said:


> shes gorgeous i have 3 , one came from a home where he was locked in a small cage for 5 years - very nervous at one time now very confident turn ur back and theyre up to something lol


Thankyou, awww bless thats awful 
i dont know how some people can be so horrible!

Awwww georgia can be like that too, shes also very loud and proud and knows it  lol


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww she's lovely. I bet she gives you so much pleasure just like Merlin does to us. I love their characters and how easily they pick new things up. Merlin's latest trick is trying to undo one of the bolts on one of his little side doors on his cage I have to keep checking it and tightening it back up but as soon as I turn my back he's at it again:ihih:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

yeah she does shes so full of character and knows how to grab your attention!
not long ago she got into a habit of screaming, but i learn to turn my back and ignore her, cause if i run to her everytime she screams shes going to think everytime she can my attention and shes winning lol

awww bless, he sounds very cheeky indeed haha 

Georgia's birthday is on friday she turns 2, so ive been spoiling her today, shes got a treasure chest where she has to try and get these blocks of wood out, a seed bell, a twirler toy made of different materials & wood, and a big mirrow with a bell


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

She looks lovely


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks!

heres 2 more:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

2 more of Georgia!


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Georgia's lovely, I have just bought the same swing she has for Merlin for when he goes across to my daughter's house while we're on holiday, for his cage over there. I hope he likes it!

Have just put a couple of him on here, one is showing him trying to undo the bolt on his side door, with my son looking on nervously


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

whoops, forgot to attach pics :lol:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww those are great pictures thanks for sharing hes a beauty!
& i noticed Merlin has a very similar cage to Georgia! i love his name
i bet he will love his swing, i remember when i first got Georgia's i wasnt sure wherever she would be keen but now its her favourite toy and shes always pushing herself on it haha!


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow!!!! coral your bird is really sweet. Give it to me(just kidding). It look beautiful and I'm interested to collect these one.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww haha thankyou! 

heres 2 more:


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

I really love it. Where could I get it?


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

You can buy them from proper parrot places, and some petshops do sell them, depends where you live?


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

:001_tt1: gorgeous photos!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww thankyou


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice to see AGs in good condition
Some of my babies


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> Nice to see AGs in good condition
> Some of my babies


Awww so cute. Brings back wonderful memories of when we first met Merlin and he chose me He was about 4 weeks old when we first saw him and then travelled for 3 hours each weekend to go see him as he grew until he could finally come home with us. I have pictures of him growing and I love looking back on them.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Awwww your photos are beautiful 


Awww merlin hes beautiful also! 


Heres some more of Georgia!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Heres some more of her, posing for the camara i see georgia


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

1 more of her!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wow she is lovely :001_wub: if i didnt have three cats and a dog i would have a AG in a flash


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Yeah it can be quite a handful i live with my boyfriend he has a dog a few other pets,
& i have 3 cats at the moment one i recently took it who was going to become a stray and shes pregnant so ive got quite a handful at the moment lol



Some more of Georgia!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Some more of Georgia!!
Enjoy xxx


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

more picures of Georgia in her cage


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

hi all .lovely birdy pics, greys are smashing birds.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Heres some pictures of Geogia, in her new home, they also have a african grey themselfes called Bo Bo, shes also a female and coming up to 2 years old the same as Georgia, ive wrote about her in the bird section why i rehomed her, it was such a sad and heart breaking desicion i made.

hope you like the pictures


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Sorry forgot to attach these ones


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry to read that you have had to rehome Georgia, must have been a really tough decision for you but looking at your latest pics she has definitely gone to a new home where they love birds so I think she will settle in really well.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

yeah it was extremely hard decision for me to make, but i knew i had to put her best intrests at heart. and thankyou yeah she does look like shes gone to a good home 
and when i hear of updates on her, ill make sure you guys are the first to know


----------

